
Ask HN: How to ask in StackOverflow and get answers? - bartcobain
I always write questions based in the &quot;How-To&quot; displayed always that you are about to make a question but most of the questions doesn&#x27;t pass the guidelines for asking a question.
What suggestions do you have for asking in Stack Overflow?
======
mindcrime
Most of the information anyone needs on asking good questions is in the link
that @admay posted. I'll just add/reiterate:

1\. Show some effort. Don't ask people to "do your homework" so to speak.
Explain what you already did / tried, what your current working theory is,
etc.

2\. Include relevant details. More is _usually_ better, although you don't
necessarily want to write a novel.

------
admay
[http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html](http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html)

------
qnsi
First you should ask how to ask HN to get good answers, as I am afraid this
post will be ignored

------
DanBC
Some bits of StackOverflow are pathologically awful.

If you gave an example question here people might be able to tell you how to
ask it to get useful answers.

